

Quora redesign - selectnull
https://blog.quora.com/New-Design-on-the-Web-A-Foundation-for-the-Future

======
minimaxir
Quora is an interesting case where the design isn't the problem; it's the
content. And the need for the "?share=1" suffix on URLs.

Making the site red/white instead of red/white/gray won't make people suddenly
visit the site.

